# Cult Following



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I was looking at Ebay and found a ad for an Outback from Lakeshore. They say in their add to check out Outbackers.com. They call us a cult following. Call me paranoid, but cult.

I looked the word up and it say..."Cult is a group of people devoted to beliefs or practices that the surrounding culture or society considers to be far outside the mainstream"

Also..."in common usage cult is a negative connotation"

New members is great but if Lakeshore wants to use 'us' to help them sell trailers, couldn t they find a better word to call us?

Am I wrong?

John


----------



## fishingmarlin (Nov 27, 2005)

All I have to say is I am not drinking the Koolaide no matter what anyone says


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Seems as if we have had this issue in the past. Last time they were posting for sale ads on the site.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I did hear that there was a huge tow vehicle behind a comet. Let's all put on our Black Nike Sneakers, emasculate ourselves and wait for the comet to arrive.

reverie


----------



## maverick (Mar 26, 2005)

Maybe "passionate group" would work? I bet they would change their verbage if the "cult" got annoyed!









Maverick


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I just looked up "Cult" in the Thesaurus and there isn't a more appealing term to use in its place. And no, I don't own a Thesaurus. I used the internet. I don't take it as an insult but rather a compliment. Maybe the Nike sneaker guys (Heavens Gate) weren't offended either.


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

Tell them that we'll be peaceful as long as they don't post any cartoons of travel trailers...


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Let's see. I'm a Calvinist Presbyterian who stnads in icy cold streams with fake bugs sticking out of my hat and I'm supposed to be offended because I haul an outback trailer around?


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

h2oman said:


> Let's see. I'm a Calvinist Presbyterian who stnads in icy cold streams with fake bugs sticking out of my hat and I'm supposed to be offended because I haul an outback trailer around?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now ya see? It was just meant to be that you said that.







And me too.


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

Pastor John said:


> Tell them that we'll be peaceful as long as they don't post any cartoons of travel trailers...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the world Today, you just never know what a "cartoon" might do.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

How about they just donate $50 to the site for each Outback that they sell.......

If we are helping them that much they should be happy to help us out.

Gary


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

How about "a committed group of Outback experts"? Oh, well, I'm a child of the 60's and it is about time I joined a cult.









P. S. Or should that be "a group of Outback experts that should be committed".


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

fishingmarlin said:


> All I have to say is I am not drinking the Koolaide no matter what anyone says
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I second this!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Fire44 said:


> How about they just donate $50 to the site for each Outback that they sell.......
> 
> If we are helping them that much they should be happy to help us out.
> 
> ...


I have to go along with Gary 100 percent


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Cult?










Just because we all got married on the same day?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey They look familiar is that Thor & Gary & Doug and ME in that picture























Don


----------



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

Hey if we're a cult when's the nekkid dancing under the moon?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Huskytracks said:


> Hey if we're a cult when's the nekkid dancing under the moon?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was the last full moon.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Here's the direct quote from the Lakeshore ad: 
_"YOU CAN'T HELP BUT FALL IN LOVE WITH THEM. YOU MUST TAKE A LOOK AT THE WEBSITE OUTBACKERS.COM ALSO. THESE TRAILERS HAVE A CULT FOLLOWING AND THIS WEB SITE HELPS TO PROVE IT."_

Yep, I say they pay royalties to help support the cult.

Bill


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> couldn t they find a better word to call us?


To be honest, I can't think of one!









That is a badge I will wear proudly!








By the way, the Kool-Aid is not all that bad if you add enough rum!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> tdvffjohn said:
> 
> 
> > couldn t they find a better word to call us?
> ...


Tastes like chicken


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I guess we should make it a tradition at all rallies to drink at least one drink of lime kool-aid and tequila..... A group toast.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

vdub said:


> I guess we should make it a tradition at all rallies to drink at least one drink of lime kool-aid and tequila.....Â A group toast.
> [snapback]79968[/snapback]​


Never had that!!!! Sounds good!!!

We used to just pour the Kool Aid mix directly into a bottle of Grain Alcohol.....shaken not stirred...just like James Bond!!!!

Gary


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

vdub said:


> I guess we should make it a tradition at all rallies to drink at least one drink of lime kool-aid and tequila..... A group toast.
> [snapback]79968[/snapback]​


I like that!

What do you think, PNW Outbackers? Shall we start the tradition in grand style?
I can picture the obligatory group photo with us all hoisting our Dixie cups in salute... To the cult!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Heck Ya...I'm In.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

HootBob said:


> Hey They look familiar is that Thor & Gary & Doug and ME in that picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I resemble that remark









Thor


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

shake1969 said:


> Cult?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now, if all those people were cousins . . . I guess it would be a ******* Cult? Is that a banjo I hear in the background?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> shake1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Cult?
> ...


I thought I heard some Pipes
















Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

vdub said:


> I guess we should make it a tradition at all rallies to drink at least one drink of lime kool-aid and tequila..... A group toast.
> [snapback]79968[/snapback]​


Do not forget to send the picture to Lakeshore ( and a second one of everyone laying on the ground







)

John


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> vdub said:
> 
> 
> > I guess we should make it a tradition at all rallies to drink at least one drink of lime kool-aid and tequila.....Â A group toast.
> ...


LMAO









Seriously, if they are going to use us as a marketing tool, shouldn't we get some kind of discount if we buy there or from their camping store??


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Grunt0311 said:


> Seriously, if they are going to use us as a marketing tool, shouldn't we get some kind of discount if we buy there or from their camping store??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would be nice but I wouldn't expect it. Lakeshore in a sense is already good to their customer because of their pricing on new RVs. They have earned the good comments they get. It's simply word-of-mouth advertising. When people here have recommended Lakeshore, it hasn't been to help the dealer, but to help potential buyers.

Bill


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> Grunt0311 said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, if they are going to use us as a marketing tool, shouldn't we get some kind of discount if we buy there or from their camping store??
> ...


Having just bought my Outback from Lakeshore RV, I can assure you the term "cult" is meant in the most positive way - committed (or committable, take your choice)







and dedicated campers who LOVE their Outbacks. Hunter Freeman said more than once "those guys (Outbackers) are great." I would have to agree with Bill, anyone who buys from Lakeshore RV does get a discount because their prices are usually much better than other dealers offer. In my case, $2,000 worth better. action









Deb


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Take me to your leader...


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Deb,

Glad to hear that you saved $2,000. You can use that dough for more camping trips.









Bill


----------

